
Does draft beer give you a worse hangover? - SQL2219
http://www.click2houston.com/news/does-draft-beer-give-you-a-worse-hangover/31037044
======
joezydeco
if this were true, you'd have a 10x hangover every time you drank a soda from
a soft drink fountain. They are _way_ better at breeding all kinds of nasty
bugs.

